# Ballerina in blue light



## emayd (Dec 12, 2005)

This evening -


----------



## JTHphoto (Dec 12, 2005)

beautiful.  i don't know anything about ballet, but I always love your photos... :thumbup:


----------



## Joerocket (Dec 12, 2005)

Wow that is a beautiful photo, how did you get that light effect?


----------



## emayd (Dec 12, 2005)

another one from the same girl -


----------



## Joerocket (Dec 12, 2005)

nice shot, she is gorgous, with i was taking pictures of ballerinas rather than stupied trees and rocks and junk, you in da money!


----------



## JohnMF (Dec 12, 2005)

are you the guy/girl who has posted ballerina photos in the pasts? They always look real good. the lighting in the studio/theatre really lends itself well


----------



## Mansi (Dec 13, 2005)

beautiful shot emayd! perfect exposure .. love the pose you captured.. 
just stunning 
thanks for sharing


----------



## TBaraki (Dec 13, 2005)

Perfect, as per usual...


----------



## emayd (Dec 13, 2005)

JohnMF said:
			
		

> are you the guy/girl who has posted ballerina photos in the pasts?



It's me -


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 13, 2005)

Cool self-portrait, Eduard, first time we see you on here. "A bit" in disguise, but what does it matter, eh?  You must post this to the "NEW ARTY FARTY SELF-PORTRAIT"-thread over in the Off-Topics, too ,will you?

And you know how much my daughter and I admire your ballet photos, don't you? So these two are no exception.

By the way, my daughter's ballet teacher asked me the other day if I could come and take some photos during practise time (that will be on the second Sunday in January), and now I am thinking and thinking and thinking as to how I can make the photos look NICE. For all I have (light-wise) is the on-camera flash, and that is UGLY, UGLY, UGLY. They HAVE practise photos taken like that on their walls, and the shadow lines and flatness of the pictures tell me: no on-camera flash. 

But the lighting in that practise room is awful, too! 
What can I do? Anything I could bring from home (but I won't get an external flash any time soon now, nor do I have any other photo lights, only one regular work light (halogen lamp) and my slide projector.

Must think and think more... For a stage and stage lights are nowhere to be had in that room...Hmph... think-think.

(You are my example --- I so wish what I am supposed to do will come at least marginally close to what you show us here, you see?)


----------



## emayd (Dec 13, 2005)

Hi LaFoto

I have same problems when local ballet schools ask me about pictures during training. I've found only one way. I am trying to find one window(s) on the east-south side and use sun light. And flash light as complimentary light.

Without it, all my trying to take pictures from group was very average, nothing that I can be satisfied.
With external flash with diffuser you can take a very good portrait from close distance. May be some mirror using. May be in full dark room with spot light. Trying, trying and trying. 

Best regards,
Eduard Maydanik


----------



## senz (Dec 13, 2005)

#1 is very impressive! Execellent~~~ I like it so much! one of my favourite so far!


----------



## photo gal (Dec 13, 2005)

Beautiful!  : )


----------



## Cipriano (Dec 13, 2005)

Wonderful, the colors and contrasts are GREAT


----------



## JonK (Dec 13, 2005)

O yeh...beautiful light on this shot (both actually). Sets a lovely mood in them. Well exposed Eduard.
Just shot my kids in The Nutcracker last night.....not quite such dramatic lighting, etc. but it was fun!


----------



## Chiller (Dec 13, 2005)

Wow...awesome.  The lighting is just amazing.


----------



## Sand_On_The_Breeze (Dec 13, 2005)

Wow, the lighting is perfect in these shots.  They're both beautiful.


----------

